# Ireland rail - a few photos



## v v (Nov 11, 2021)

11.11.2021 Carrick-on-Suir, Co. Tipperary

Tiny station, single track line, 8 car parking bays and no space for more. Low cloud, intense drizzle with a stiff breeze, difficult to auto focus camera.
Even with the 'Irish' weather the station and small town had it's own charm.


----------



## v v (Nov 12, 2021)

12.11.2021 Waterford, Co. Waterford

Small station with a modern center section. 2 lines which are separated by a fence, one for freight? and one for passenger traffic. Weather was mostly that it didn't rain or drizzle, sun came out for a few seconds on several occasions.

Waterford has just one bridge, this is a problem for the town as traffic snarls up seriously at anytime approaching rush hour. The station is on the north side of the river by the bridge, the bulk of the town is on the south side.

Tomorrow we travel by car to Wexford, we'll give the Passage East ferry a try. The south bank departing ferry has an interesting holding area for those waiting for the next ferry. Not too surprising is the Passage East ferry is located to the east of Waterford.

Waterford is an interesting and friendly city, mainly known for 'Waterford Crystal'. It has a good feel to it, the locals love to live there and even if they try another place on the planet for something different they appear to always return to where they were born, that's old and young. Yes we spent a lot of today speaking with locals.
There are several large technical and tech colleges in Waterford too, that helps to keep the town alive and vibrant. As does the amount of obvious cultural activities, in particular music, a sort of wet Austin TX.

From Waterford there are a handful of trains per day, but as with Mexico it is deluxe long distance buses that travel everywhere with great frequency.

Waterford, south bank



One version of the station name



Second version on the same platform



Named after this man







The passenger platform is locked and closed to public use until just a few minutes before a train arrives. After going through an intermediary I gained access to the slim Controller. He was an earnest man who took his job seriously. After explaining that the US Amtrak rail forum couldn't live without a photo taken from the banned platform he relented and opened the platform for your delectation, this is the best I could do.
On leaving he also pointed out a good vantage point from the road, maybe because he was pleased with the title slim, or that I promised that he would be famous in the USA?



... and here is the road photo



Edit: Some of the photos have become cropped, the text photo is particularly noticeable. Not sure how and why this has happened as full width photos were uploaded.


----------



## jiml (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice shots. As you might remember, we're headed there in the new year armed with an Irish rail pass. I'm digesting all the details I can find to enhance the trip. Keep it coming!


----------



## v v (Nov 12, 2021)

I'll do my best but this isn't a rail travelogue as such as we flew from Paris to Dublin, were collected by family, rented a car to travel south, and will be driven back to Dublin Port to start the Irish Ferries Sail and Rail journey.

We've just popped into a few stations along our route as we know some on here like to see photos of European rail setups, we haven't used any rail services here at all.

The mask situation is pretty good with a high percentage wearing them in crowded or indoor situations, and all eating places have asked to see a vax certificate too, you are unlikely to get into an eatery without one.

Waterford is lovely, but every small town has some medieval parts in the center. For a really attractive and buzzing city center it is Kilkenny so far by a long way, a very good place to visit, and yes it has a rail station.
If you like very old cranky hotels with sloping floors, illogical passageways etc it can be found in Kilkenny too. Strangely enough the various practical aspects of the hotel functioned well, as does our hotel in Waterford which is on the river. Brilliant breakfast here and very good in Kilkenny. Both hotels are city center, just ask if you want the details and I'll post them here.

Tomorrow we are in Wexford, will be close to the rail station which is directly on the quay, try to get a few photos and impressions.

Almost to a person the people we have spoken to either working in hotels and shops etc or privately have been warm and welcoming, most with a permanent smile as well.

I will write up how Sail and Rail works but that may be delayed for a week, depends on what we find when we arrive back in England.

If you have specific questions just ask away, happy to oblige.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 12, 2021)

v v said:


> Waterford has just one bridge...



Well, of course... it's called Water*ford*, not Water*bridge*.


----------



## v v (Nov 12, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> Well, of course... it's called Water*ford*, not Water*bridge*.



And the river is highly tidal there too, so why not Seabridge and do away with ' Water' completely?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 13, 2021)

I used to have two cast iron wood stoves made by Waterford Stove Works, a Stanley cook stove and a Reginald. The Reginald had a casting of Reginald's Tower on the side. Did you get to see the tower, and did you know about the stove works?


----------



## v v (Nov 13, 2021)

13.11.2021 Passage East, Co. Waterford

Small hamlet down river from Waterford with a good sized ferry across the river Barrow, the estuary broadens out dramatically after this point.
Weather bright with no rain, very pleasant.

Drove through narrow streets to the quay just as the gates to the ferry closed and the prop wash started to show. Parked in the the entry lane and to our complete amazement the ferry reversed a little, gates opened and we were waved up the ramp. Only in Ireland.



The entirety of Passage East


Ferry from the opposite river bank at Ballyhack





One of the most beautiful estuaries I have ever seen, the photo doesn't come close.



On the road to Wexford we came across this small disused railway station at Welliingtonbridge, here 52.267783, -6.754551 . While on the subject of Irish rail we stopped, trespassed and took a few photos.









Wexford rail station, closed up except for arrivals and departures from/to Rosslare ferry port. The line is the Rosslare Europort Service, could this be one of the shortest national rail services anywhere in the world at 23 minutes?
Have to write that the station building just 40m from the quay is a little underwhelming.


----------



## v v (Nov 13, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> I used to have two cast iron wood stoves made by Waterford Stove Works, a Stanley cook stove and a Reginald. The Reginald had a casting of Reginald's Tower on the side. Did you get to see the tower, and did you know about the stove works?



Yes we did see and walk past the tower several times, it's in an area called the Viking Triangle. The tower is very close to the river which would tie in with the Viking seafarers.

I knew of Waterford stoves but never came across one. They were well thought of in the UK but our market was French and Belgian antique stoves so Waterford were outside of our expertise. Did you think they were a good stove?

Are you all ready for winter yet or is there still a bit to do?

It's been an interesting and most enjoyable journey so far, tomorrow we visit the Famine Ship in New Ross. The town or the area have a heavy connection to the US Kennedy family, will find out more tomorrow.

The big standout through the whole country so far is their sense of community is very important to them, they put a lot of effort into keeping it like that too.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 14, 2021)

I loved both my Waterford stoves, however my hubby said when I met him that he had a better wood cook stove. I had to admit he was right. Our current Pioneer Maid cook stove is a dream. It is made by the Amish, who should know what it takes to produce a stove that does it all: cooks, heat water, and warms our house. The Reginald was much like any other small box heater (similar to Jotul). We are still out there thinning our forest for firewood (which will have to be dried for two years before we will put it into the woodshed).

Here is our Pioneer Maid stove:


----------



## v v (Nov 14, 2021)

Just back in the north after a long wet drive from the south, and must be out early tomorrow too. I'm curious, what is the timber you are burning?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 15, 2021)

It is all Ponderosa pine. Not generally considered top quality firewood, but it's what we have, and it burns well if handled properly.


----------



## v v (Nov 15, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> It is all Ponderosa pine. Not generally considered top quality firewood, but it's what we have, and *it burns well if handled properly.*
> View attachment 25517



That's a beautiful looking forest, you must work hard at keeping it that clear. Exactly as you say, providing it is handled properly.

Do you know how old the trees are, I'm not very familiar with pine, our area is oak and beech/hornbeam.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 15, 2021)

v v said:


> That's a beautiful looking forest, you must work hard at keeping it that clear. Exactly as you say, providing it is handled properly.
> 
> Do you know how old the trees are, I'm not very familiar with pine, our area is oak and beech/hornbeam.


Pine trees are fast growing Jamie, thus Lumber Companies can cut and re-plant seedlings and have more Trees to cut quicker than other types of trees.

As Jennifer said, Pine is not considered quality wood, it's soft and isn't especially prized as Fire Wood. Around Central Texas Oak and Cedar are the Firewood one sees most often, although there aren't a lot of days where Fires for Heat are needed.FIreplaces are more for show than for real Heat.


----------



## v v (Nov 15, 2021)

14.11.2021 New Ross, Co. Wexford

No rail this post, but there is a faithful replica of an Irish 'Famine Ship' the Dunbrody. Built from the plans of the original ship, enabled by the Kennedy Trust.

President Kennedy's family sailed from New Ross on such a ship in the 1840's. They farmed near Dunganstown just a few km from the quay they set sail from.




The replica Dunbrody on a misty morning









Accommodation for _steerage_ passengers was about 265 paying souls per voyage on the Dunbrody, usually between 5 to 15 died per sailing. Dependant on destination, conditions and weather the crossing time to Canada or the USA was between 4-10 weeks.



Steerage passengers were only allowed on deck 1 hour per day, to cook.



How the bunks were allocated



Typical steerage scene



View from the wheel




This was one of the most interesting and human of museums for us, the ship felt very real too. Highly recommended if you are interested American history or are of Irish heritage.

Next up this coming Thursday is our journey on Irish Ferries Sail and Rail, Dublin Port to London, Euston railway station and beyond.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 15, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> As Jennifer said, Pine is not considered quality wood, it's soft and isn't especially prized as Fire Wood.




Pine, as well as other softwoods like spruce and fir burn very quickly, so you really need to keep feeding the fire to keep it going. The wood also contains a lot of resins, which don't fully burn and clog up the chimney or stovepipe with potentially dangerous creosote buildup if it's not cleaned frequently.



> Around Central Texas Oak and Cedar are the Firewood one sees most often, although there aren't a lot of days where Fires for Heat are needed.FIreplaces are more for show than for real Heat.



The oak is needed to feed the long burning fires needed to smoke the famous Texas barbecue brisket and other barbecued goodies.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 15, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Pine, as well as other softwoods like spruce and fir burn very quickly, so you really need to keep feeding the fire to keep it going. The wood also contains a lot of resins, which don't fully burn and clog up the chimney or stovepipe with potentially dangerous creosote buildup if it's not cleaned frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> The oak is needed to feed the long burning fires needed to smoke the famous Texas barbecue brisket and other barbecued goodies.


Actually, PitMasters prefer Mesquite @ alot of the Famous Texas Q Joints!


----------



## Asher (Nov 16, 2021)

v v said:


> 14.11.2021 New Ross, Co. Wexford
> 
> No rail this post, but there is a faithful replica of an Irish 'Famine Ship' the Dunbrody. Built from the plans of the original ship, enabled by the Kennedy Trust.
> 
> ...



Fine looking ship, miserable conditions.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 16, 2021)

v v said:


> Do you know how old the trees are, I'm not very familiar with pine, our area is oak and beech/hornbeam.



The majority of the trees in the photo are 130-150 years old.



MARC Rider said:


> Pine, as well as other softwoods like spruce and fir burn very quickly, so you really need to keep feeding the fire to keep it going. The wood also contains a lot of resins, which don't fully burn and clog up the chimney or stovepipe with potentially dangerous creosote buildup if it's not cleaned frequently.




I am the chief chimney sweep here. Luckily, we have single story house, and the roof has a low pitch with good footing. I sweep the chimney every couple months in winter.

In addition, we have a cold/dry climate that supports slow-growing pine that lives 300-500 years or more. It is a different beast than southern pine, with its fine tight grain. It burns much slower, hotter and cleaner, especially when dried for 24 months as we do. The old-growth wood that is found here is used for fine window sash and trim. Not much of that left, they actually thought they would cut it all down but got stopped in the 1990s by environmental regulation. There is one sawmill left in our county.

To tie into the rail theme -- there used to be logging railroads up many of the creeks, including the ones on both sides of our ridge,and they took them out after they got the best trees. There was also a railroad into Seneca, our nearest tiny town, and a mill there. The mill and railroad closed and in the mid-1980s. Here's a photo from the nearby Malheur National Forest, where there are more old trees left than we have on our place:


----------



## v v (Nov 16, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> The majority of the trees in the photo are 130-150 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those trees are very elegant. Thanks for the info and the picture you paint Jennifer re using this type of timber.


----------



## cirdan (Nov 17, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> I used to have two cast iron wood stoves made by Waterford Stove Works, a Stanley cook stove and a Reginald. The Reginald had a casting of Reginald's Tower on the side. Did you get to see the tower, and did you know about the stove works?



wow , I have a Jotul cooking stove of recent manufacture that looks almost identical to that except that it has different insignia on the side . Despite its tiny size it is a fierce little burner that is quick to start up and great fun to cook on .


----------



## cirdan (Nov 17, 2021)

v v said:


> 11.11.2021 Carrick-on-Suir, Co. Tipperary
> 
> Tiny station, single track line, 8 car parking bays and no space for more. Low cloud, intense drizzle with a stiff breeze, difficult to auto focus camera.
> Even with the 'Irish' weather the station and small town had it's own charm.
> ...



Is that a steam locomotive of some sort in front of the shed?


----------



## cirdan (Nov 17, 2021)

v v said:


> And the river is highly tidal there too, so why not Seabridge and do away with ' Water' completely?


For fear of spoiling a joke, The name Waterford has nothing to do with water and nothing to do with ford but comes from the Norse (Viking) Veðrafjǫrðr meaning ram's fjord. The town was first established as a landing point and trading post by Viking settlers. It's Gaelic name is Port Láirge. Waterford has a county named after it and is famous across the world for its Waterford Crystal.


----------



## v v (Nov 17, 2021)

cirdan said:


> For fear of spoiling a joke, The name Waterford has nothing to do with water and nothing to do with ford but comes from the Norse (Viking) Veðrafjǫrðr meaning ram's fjord. The town was first established as a landing point and trading post by Viking settlers. It's Gaelic name is Port Láirge. Waterford has a county named after it and is famous across the world for its Waterford Crystal.



Wonderful! 

The range of knowledge on this forum is amazing, only here on AU.


----------



## v v (Nov 17, 2021)

cirdan said:


> Is that a steam locomotive of some sort in front of the shed?



I've expanded the original photo, it's impossible to say. That day the drizzle or mist was so fine but also so heavy I had difficulty getting the camera to focus, expanding the photo doesn't add a whole lot more to the detail.


----------



## v v (Nov 17, 2021)

cirdan said:


> wow , I have a Jotul cooking stove of recent manufacture that looks almost identical to that except that it has different insignia on the side . Despite its tiny size it is a fierce little burner that is quick to start up and great fun to cook on .



Has anybody here used Morsø from Denmark? If using new they are our manufacturer of choice although Jotul have a fine reputation in Europe too.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 17, 2021)

v v said:


> Has anybody here used Morsø from Denmark? If using new they are our manufacturer of choice although Jotul have a fine reputation in Europe too.



I had not heard of them, and have no current needs, but I looked at their website. Wow, those are beautiful wood stoves!


----------



## JontyMort (Nov 17, 2021)

v v said:


> 13.11.2021 Passage East, Co. Waterford
> 
> Small hamlet down river from Waterford with a good sized ferry across the river Barrow, the estuary broadens out dramatically after this point.
> Weather bright with no rain, very pleasant.
> ...


Is the service from Wexford to Dublin no longer running? That would be a shame. We went to Wexford a few years back when our son was singing in the National Opera House, and travelled both ways by train. A lovely run.


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 17, 2021)

JontyMort said:


> Is the service from Wexford to Dublin no longer running? That would be a shame. We went to Wexford a few years back when our son was singing in the National Opera House, and travelled both ways by train. A lovely run.


Seat 61 says the Dublin-Wexford-Rosslare line is running, as is Dublin-Waterford. It's the Waterford-Rosslare line that's closed.


----------



## JontyMort (Nov 18, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> Seat 61 says the Dublin-Wexford-Rosslare line is running, as is Dublin-Waterford. It's the Waterford-Rosslare line that's closed.


Ah, yes. That was rather what I expected. Waterford-Rosslare has been closed for some time, and the reinstatement of the Barrow Bridge looks to be €€€€€.


----------



## JeanA (Nov 18, 2021)

"and to our complete amazement the ferry reversed a little, gates opened and we were waved up the ramp. Only in Ireland. "

They came back for you?? ! 

Thanks for sharing on Ireland. For genealogical research reasons mostly, I need to make a trip to visit a few remote locations in several counties. I thought I would travel by rail as close as I could get before hiring a car or guide. Of course I would have to tour the entire country while there. ☺


----------



## jiml (Nov 18, 2021)

Wexford is on the line between Dublin and the ferry port at Rosslare, so has regular service. YouTuber Geoff Marshall and his wife covered this branch in their All The Stations Ireland series.

Here's a map of the Irish long distance network for reference. It's been very useful in planning my upcoming trip there.


----------



## cirdan (Nov 18, 2021)

v v said:


> I've expanded the original photo, it's impossible to say. That day the drizzle or mist was so fine but also so heavy I had difficulty getting the camera to focus, expanding the photo doesn't add a whole lot more to the detail.



According to Google there is a heritage/museum group that stores diesel locomotives there.

So it is entirely possible that the thing on your photo is an engine.









Irish Traction Group - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













The Irish Traction Group


The ITG preserves, restores and operates Irish mainline diesel locomotives




www.irishtractiongroup.com


----------



## jiml (Nov 18, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> It's the Waterford-Rosslare line that's closed.


I found the closure interesting when doing more research. Basically it was lightly-used because trains were infrequent and at impractical times. The route is currently served by a bus, but there is local pressure to bring the trains back as discussed in this article:








It's 'now or never' for Wexford to Waterford rail line


The group behind the campaign to reinstate the Rosslare to Waterford rail line believe that, with some relatively minor investment, commuters could travel by rail between Wexford town and Waterford in just 45 minutes.




www.independent.ie





North American rail advocates will notice some immediate similarities with lines all over our continent that are either discontinued, suspended or in jeopardy.


----------



## cirdan (Nov 18, 2021)

jiml said:


> I found the closure interesting when doing more research. Basically it was lightly-used because trains were infrequent and at impractical times. The route is currently served by a bus, but there is local pressure to bring the trains back as discussed in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Rosslare principally being the ferry port, surely it would be a no brainer to schedule the trains to connect to the ferries. In actual fact it was very difficult to catch a ferry by train without having a huge long wait (as in probably overnight).

I don't like to indulge in conspiracy theories, but sometimes I think that if somebody was intentionally trying to keep passengers away they couldn't have done a better job.


----------



## v v (Nov 18, 2021)

18.11.2021 Dublin to London - Sail & Rail tickets using Irish Ferries and train

Up at 03:30 am, and on the road to Dublin by 05:00, makings of a nice day. We had pre bought our Sail & Rail tickets, 120 euros one way for two, from Dublin Port to Brentwood, Essex (to the east of London).

First sighting of Irish Ferries MV Ulysses just before dawn






Cloud formations changed as dawn broke creating varied affects.









We miss Ireland already for various reasons, more to follow...


----------



## JontyMort (Nov 19, 2021)

jiml said:


> Wexford is on the line between Dublin and the ferry port at Rosslare, so has regular service. YouTuber Geoff Marshall and his wife covered this branch in their All The Stations Ireland series.
> 
> Here's a map of the Irish long distance network for reference. It's been very useful in planning my upcoming trip there.


I see from the map that in the north-west there is one of those excellent stations in the middle of nowhere - Manulla Junction - that has no public access to/from the outside world. Like Manhattan Transfer, but possibly with fewer passengers.


----------



## jiml (Nov 19, 2021)

JontyMort said:


> I see from the map that in the north-west there is one of those excellent stations in the middle of nowhere - Manulla Junction - that has no public access to/from the outside world. Like Manhattan Transfer, but possibly with fewer passengers.


Right, there are two of those in their system apparently. Limerick Junction is also similar. There are several online videos about Manulla, including this one which explains its use:


----------



## v v (Nov 26, 2021)

18.11.2021 Hollyhead, Wales port & train station to London - Part II of the Sail & Rail journey from Dublin to London/Brentwood


The Stenna Lines and Irish Ferries arrival terminal at Holyhead. A bus was taken on board to transport foot passengers to the terminal.



Good number of check-in desks in a light and airy terminal






Not so many passengers though



Thought we could get back to trains. It almost looked 3D



The outside, an original section of the rail station. This is Platorm 3, we depart from Platform 1 



New and old join here



Due to re-building works we have to cross this dock to access Platform 1



An empty and unloved Platform 1







Train to London next


----------



## v v (Nov 27, 2021)

18.11.2021 Hollyhead, Wales port & train station to London - Part II of the Sail & Rail journey from Dublin to London/Brentwood... continued


This is the original clock tower that was sited by the station entrance. It was moved around 1980 to make way for modernisation.



Our train to London



The rear of



... and the front. Locals said the footbridge had never been used as it was sited in the wrong place, who knows?



The clock tower again, not the most sympathetic location



Comfortable interior, not many boarded in Holyhead.



Llandudno is a seaside resort



? but spacious



Founded by the Romans in 79 AD, the busy station arrived a little later



At first glance I thought it was cast iron. The numbers and letters were cast then attached to a timber board.





To be continued, nearly there...


----------



## jiml (Nov 27, 2021)

v v said:


> 18.11.2021 Hollyhead, Wales port & train station to London - Part II of the Sail & Rail journey from Dublin to London/Brentwood... continued
> 
> 
> This is the original clock tower that was originally sited by the station entrance. It was moved around 1980 to make way for modernisation.
> ...


Ah, the much-maligned Voyager trainset. They were branded Virgin the last time we rode on one.


----------



## v v (Nov 28, 2021)

18.11.2021 Chester train station to London - Part II of the Sail & Rail journey from Dublin to London/Brentwood... continued


Crewe Junction, a historic railway station.

For those interested see this link Crewe railway station - Wikipedia




Is this waiting room in the running for most sterile waiting room ever? I think it is Milton Keynes Central?


Just arrived at London Euston Station


In the Booking Hall ~ same the world over, people waiting for their platform to be called


Night view of Euston outside.


Euston station is located on the NE edge of central London, we have to travel to Liverpool Street station on the eastern side to the City of London (financial and insurance centre) to catch a regional train to Brentwood, Essex.
The Tube is the transport of choice for this type of journey, it leaves from Euston Square underground station about a 200 yards walk from the plaza above.
At Euston Square there are 3 underground lines connecting Euston to Liverpool Street, so minimal waiting at any time of day or night.

Part of the main concourse at Liverpool Street mainline station


Very Victorian architecture





I used to know Liverpool Street well, commuted through here for 3 years solid after leaving school. Decided that commuting wasn't my thing just as fate and international travel intervened.

The regional train from Liverpool Street to Brentwood, Essex was another 25 minutes or so, that brought to an end of Part II of our travels to Ireland. For the third and final part of this journey we collected our camper from UK storage and drove back to France.

Next planned journey is in February 2022. Three weeks of almost exclusive train travel in the US starting February 2022, providing the latest Covid variant allows.


----------



## SwedeC (Nov 29, 2021)

Our last pass on Sail + Rail was a quick connection between a late-arriving ferry and an on-time departure of the train. Something like seven minutes. We really had to "hoof-it" to get to the first-class car at the head of the train. Rest of trip to Euston was great.


----------

